# Blah Blah Blah???



## M.J.H. (Jul 9, 2007)

I decided that instead of switching my journal names a hundred times a week - I'm just going to keep one journal no matter what with all of my workouts and diet. Right now it being mid-summer I'm trying to keep my carbs relatively low and my protein high, I'm also actually keeping my fat intake relatively high also. My workouts have honestly been great all summer - and I'm just going to make them better and better keeping a journal here at IM.

What I'm currently doing is mixing Baby Got Back with P/RR/S and been really making amazing progress. I'm going to continue this type of program and basic training principles here. Now the split I have changed up a bit, and I do the following: 

*1. Horizontal Push/Pull
2. Lower Body
3. Vertical Push/Pull 
4. Rest*

And I'm throwing in biceps on horizontal push/pull day, and then triceps on vertical push/pull day. I'm probably not going to be training calves, unless I feel like it on my rest days. I'm just really going to train as all out as possible on this training program - hoping for great gains.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 9, 2007)

That sounds pretty interesting. That really mixes things up, and I have been doing push/pull/legs for over a year now, and I love it.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 9, 2007)

*KelJu*
Yeah dude honestly this kind of program I have always loved, simply because it's two upper body days per one lower body day. You'll see how things fall in this program the way I do it, really works out nicely.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 9, 2007)

There he is.. Where have you been the last few weeks?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 9, 2007)

*soxmuscle*
Well I was over on BB.com forums for a little while just doing my regular Westside stuff - but I decided to come back because I miss the P/RR/S and the people over here. Hopefully my bud Gallaman get's back to keeping his journal again, too.  

By the way, let's not copy my new journal entry style.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 9, 2007)

7-9-2007


*Horizontal Push/Pull - Power Phase* 
(60 minutes, 24 sets)

*1. Incline Bench Presses*
275 x 2
275 x 3
245 x 6
245 x 5
245 x 5

*2. Bentover Rows*
305 x 5
305 x 5
*375 x 3!*
285 x 6
285 x 5

*3. Dips*
+135 x 6
+135 x 6
*+180 x 3!*
+115 x 6

*4. CG Cable Rows*
Stack x 5
Stack x 5
265 x 6
265 x 6

*5. Seated DB Hammer Curls*
50's x 6
70's x 4
70's x 4
60's x 6

*6. Cable Crunches*
Stack x 15
Stack x 15

*7. Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill. 


Diet- 
Click here for today's FitDay. Been trying to get around 3.5K calories, 300-350g protein, 150-200g carbs, 100-150g fat. 

Sleep- 
7 hours.​


----------



## vdWesthuizen (Jul 9, 2007)

good to see you back here, wonder where the Gman is...

btw, you're workout write up style looks a lot like a really strong SOB from bb.com's style haha


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 10, 2007)

Good luck with the new journal.
Workout is looking strong, too.  
Carry on.
​


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 10, 2007)

*vdWesthuizen*
Haha, I am sure Gallaman will be back around shortly, he's been real busy lately from what I understand. When he's been real busy I've been doing nothing but eating all day, smoking trees, and going to the gym. 

*Triple Threat*
Thanks for the support, bro. I really appreciate it, one of the biggest reasons that I like IM so much. I like the centered writing, lol. I was going to make all of my posts here in the journal centered but it got too annoying on the eyes, so I decided to make every actual journal entry centered - since they're the most important anyway.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 10, 2007)

Man it's good to see you back here! 

I try to mimic those who I think are doing well (usually just adding some aspect of what they are doing into my program), I copied one of your ideas for my cheat day/meal (I love the chunky monkey ben and jerrys!). I also borrowed a few ideas from other people, but I would never have thought of the ice cream (I don't know why). So thanks man, and good luck with the program!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 10, 2007)

Whenever I read this journal name, I think of that old Volkswagen song.

"Dah, Dah, Dah"


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 10, 2007)

*tallcall*
Thanks for stopping by, bro. I'm glad that you benefited from my journal, lol. I wish you would have started deadlifting heavy or started training consistently or something, though - not picked up how to have a good cheat meal from my journal! Lol, even though I guess I do cheat all out when I decide to. 

*soxmuscle*
That's great, lol, I didn't even think of that old commercial.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 10, 2007)

7-10-2007


*Lower Body - Power Phase*
(50 minutes, 18 sets)

*1. ATF Smith-Machine Squats*
240 x 6
240 x 6
*350 x 2!*
280 x 4






YouTube Video











As you can see here in this video, hit 350 for a double. Not too bad today I guess, although my first rep looks like it could have been a little deeper. I was just happy to hit 3 plates and a 35 on each side for more than a single, not too shabby. Hopefully my next power phase I'll be able to get this for a triple.  

*2. Seated Good Mornings* (deep)
155 x 6
155 x 6
205 x 5
185 x 6

*3. Leg Presses*
680 x 6
680 x 6
770 x 4
630 x 6

*4. Seated Leg Curls*
Stack x 6
Stack x 6
Stack x 6
Stack x 6

*5. Side Bends*
30's x 15
30's x 15

*6. Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill.


Diet- Click here for today's FitDay.

Sleep- 9 hours. ​


----------



## tallcall (Jul 10, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> *tallcall*
> Thanks for stopping by, bro. I'm glad that you benefited from my journal, lol. I wish you would have started deadlifting heavy or started training consistently or something, though - not picked up how to have a good cheat meal from my journal! Lol, even though I guess I do cheat all out when I decide to.
> 
> *soxmuscle*
> That's great, lol, I didn't even think of that old commercial.



Oh I'm doing Deadlifts pretty consistently now (with a very good trainer who likes to let me push myself!!), just not each time I go in or anything. Hell, today I got another 25 pounds over last week (250 at about 8 - I lost count). My goal is 300 by the end of the summer, same as with the dips since that is my bodyweight. My bench is slowly coming up, I hope to get 150 by the end of the month (bench press is the most difficult for me right now). I can overhead press almost as much as I can bench.

But yeah, I just do one cheat meal a week, the day I do my legs (today was one hour, my body deserves a treat for the week of pain ahead).

You really ought to check out my journal man, I'm not doing as well as you just yet, but given time, I'm sure everything will come together.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 10, 2007)

*tallcall*
Damn, sounds like you're really progressing nicely, dude. Keep up the hard work and keep me posted on how your training/diet are going!


----------



## tallcall (Jul 11, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> *tallcall*
> Damn, sounds like you're really progressing nicely, dude. Keep up the hard work and keep me posted on how your training/diet are going!



Aw thanks man, you're doing pretty awesome yourself. Now I just have to learn Good Mornings, Cleans, Snatches and Jerks (mostly the advanced stuff), then I'll be just like you


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 11, 2007)

*tallcall*
Thanks dude, appreciate it. And good luck with snatches, and clean and jerks, and all of those Olympic lifts. I absolutely hate Olympic style lifts for whatever reason - I've never been a fan. Good luck, though.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 11, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> *tallcall*
> Thanks dude, appreciate it. And good luck with snatches, and clean and jerks, and all of those Olympic lifts. I absolutely hate Olympic style lifts for whatever reason - I've never been a fan. Good luck, though.



Yeah, at some point I've definitely got to try them, just not right now when I'm still so new to the other major lifts.

Those squats looked pretty sick (350 jeez!)


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 11, 2007)

*tallcall*
Thanks dude, appreciate the support. And yeah tell me about it those squats were painful, lol. I was pretty happy though hitting 3 plates and a 35 on each side - not too bad at all.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 11, 2007)

7-11-2007


*Vertical Push/Pull - Power Phase*
(50 minutes, 24 sets)

*1. BTN Smith-Machine Presses*
170 x 6
170 x 6
190 x 2
190 x 2
150 x 7

Very very disappointed today in my shoulder pressing strength, expected to get 2 plates per side for more than just a double, oh well. My next power phase I'm really hoping for a new PR here today. 

*2. CG Cable Pulldowns*
235 x 6
235 x 6
*Stack x 2!*
220 x 6
220 x 6

*3. Upright Rows*
115 x 7
*175 x 5!*
175 x 5
175 x 5






YouTube Video











*4. Crossbench DB Pullovers*
105 x 6
105 x 6
*120 x 4!*
105 x 5

*5. Skullcrushers*
145 x 6
145 x 6
*165 x 5!*
115 x 5

*6. Cable Crunches*
Stack x 15
Stack x 15

*7. Cardio*
5 minutes of climbing the stairmaster. 


Diet-
Click here for today's FitDay. 

Sleep- 7 hours.​


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 12, 2007)

7-12-2007


*Rest*

*1. Cardio*
14 minutes of interval training on the treadmill + 6 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill. My intervals today looked like: 

1- 3.0 MPH
2- 5.0 MPH
3- 3.0 MPH
4- 6.0 MPH
5- 3.0 MPH
6- 7.0 MPH
7- 3.0 MPH
8- 8.0 MPH
9- 3.0 MPH
10- 9.0 MPH
11- 3.0 MPH
12- 8.0 MPH
13- 3.0 MPH
14- 7.0 MPH

_Superset_
*2. Side Bends / Cable Crunches*
30's x 15 / Stack x 15
30's x 15 / Stack x 15


Diet- Click here for today's FitDay. 

Sleep- 8 hours.​


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 12, 2007)

Over at BB.com, you traitor!  

Looks like you made some great progress that last vertical session.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 13, 2007)

*Witchblade*
Thanks for the support, bro. Yeah I wasn't too crazy about BB.com it's just way too crowded over there for me.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 14, 2007)

7-13-2007


*Horizontal Push/Pull - Rep Range Phase*
(50 minutes, 16 sets)

Not a bad workout today, considering the fact that it was in a sh-tty hotel gym. I had very very limited equipment so I really had no choice.  

*1. Incline Smith-Machine Presses*
190 x 8
170 x 11
150 x 14
120 x 18

*2. Bentover DB Rows*
70's x 8
60's x 11
50's x 12
40's x 16

*3. Pec-Deck Flyes*
140 x 8
120 x 12
90 x 15
80 x 18

*4. Bentover DB Lateral Raises*
40's x 7
30's x 10
20's x 14
15's x 15

*5. Cardio*
5 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill.


Diet- Click here for today's FitDay - diet has been WAY high in calories lately, because I've been out of town. 

Sleep- 7 hours.​


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 14, 2007)

7-14-2007


*Lower Body - Rep Range Phase*
(55 minutes, 20 sets)

Wow, extremely difficult workout today! I don't know what the hell I was thinking today with this workout but I was absolutely exhausted. The higher rep sets are GRUELING!  I decided to start with hamstrings since during my last lower body session I started with quads. 

*1. DB SLDL*
120's x 7
110's x 10
95's x 13
85's x 15

*2. Leg Presses*
500 x 8
460 x 11
410 x 15
320 x 18

*3. Lower Back Extensions*
Stack x 8
170 x 12
140 x 14
125 x 16

_Superset_
*4. Hip Adduction / Hip Abduction*
Stack x 9 / Stack x 9
170 x 12 / 170 x 12
140 x 15 / 140 x 15

*5. Side Bends*
30's x 15 
30's x 15

*6. Cardio*
5 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill. 


Diet- 
Click here for today's FitDay. 

Sleep- 
7 hours.

Weight- 
209 lbs. This wasn't too bad, honestly. I expected to weigh more since I have been doing nothing but drinking lately!​


----------



## tallcall (Jul 16, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, what is the main difference between Baby Got Back and Westside? I don't really understand either, I take it that Westside can be much more intense, and that Baby Got Back emphasizes working the back over anything else (I'm sure this is a ll just a generalization).

Also, how do you feel (exhausted all the time, stronger, etc) now that you're on this new program (hybrid with P/RR/S)?

Anyways, keep up the good work, we're all rooting for ya!!


----------



## tallcall (Jul 17, 2007)

I was just looking through some of your videos on Youtube. That 800lb deadlift was awesome!


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 17, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ass to floor, that's the way to squat.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 17, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Ass to floor, that's the way to squat.



Damn straight it is!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 17, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Just out of curiosity, what is the main difference between Baby Got Back and Westside? I don't really understand either, I take it that Westside can be much more intense, and that Baby Got Back emphasizes working the back over anything else (I'm sure this is a ll just a generalization).
> 
> Also, how do you feel (exhausted all the time, stronger, etc) now that you're on this new program (hybrid with P/RR/S)?
> 
> Anyways, keep up the good work, we're all rooting for ya!!



Westside is a theory. It isn't a routine. And the primary goal of it is to increase your 1RM on the big 3 lifts.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 17, 2007)

Saturday Fever said:


> Westside is a theory. It isn't a routine. And the primary goal of it is to increase your 1RM on the big 3 lifts.



Well said, I always try and explain Westside to my friends and come up stuttering.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 17, 2007)

Trying to increase your 1rm, huh. That's basically what I keep trying to do, I go for Deadlifts, Squats, Leg Press, Bench, and for now - Dips, and Shoulder and Military Presses. Am I wrong in saying that I am, in my own way, following Westside?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 17, 2007)

Well, 1RM in the big 3. Squats, bench, deads. 

The theory is the methods used to achieve those ends. Repetitive work, speed work, maximal work. The combination of the three in a way structured to allow each to be used most effectively.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 17, 2007)

Saturday Fever said:


> Well, 1RM in the big 3. Squats, bench, deads.
> 
> The theory is the methods used to achieve those ends. Repetitive work, speed work, maximal work. The combination of the three in a way structured to allow each to be used most effectively.



Thanks for explaining. It makes more sense now, I am really just trying to understand all the different programs and theories and Westside has gotten a lot of press lately, just wanted to know what it is all about.


----------

